# Majestic Jr. with Bloody Basin Jasper Tru-Stone



## marionquill (Nov 1, 2008)

Rollerball Majestic Jr. from PennStateInd.  The blank is from Richard at randbcrafts. I wouldn't like this kit for myself but it sells really well. If you've not tried tru-stone yet, this blank is easy to turn and wet sands nicely. Wet sanded starting with 220 grit to 400 then wet mm to 12000 and polished with Hut plastic polish (works fine on this, brasso works well too). 

Jason


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a beautiful pen, great job.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 1, 2008)

It's beautiful indeed, as is the photography!


----------



## rlofton (Nov 1, 2008)

Great looking pen!  Beautiful photos, too.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 1, 2008)

Gorgeous Pen, I love that blank.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW! that truestone is beautiful stuff.  You did an outstanding job.  I have got to get some of that!


----------



## penmanship (Nov 1, 2008)

Stunning pen...............very nicely paired with the kit too!


----------



## fernhills (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Pen, fit and finish.


----------



## simomatra (Nov 1, 2008)

Another great Tru-stone pen well done its beautiful.


----------

